
Why a mono repo will speed up your development - Morgh
https://medium.com/@a.tenhoopen/why-a-mono-repo-will-speed-up-your-development-1109542d409e
======
rvz
From Monorepo to Submodules everywhere and back to monorepo. We've gone full
circle. (Again)

~~~
detaro
"We"?

